# Mortgage repayment GONE UP after capital reduction



## Stacey Mckeogh (9 Jul 2020)

Has anyone else rang AIB to find out what they’re new repayments will be?
We’re currently on the phone to the arrears department (the only department we could actually get to speak to a human after trying every other number!!) and apparently our repayments have gone UP from €1150 to €1222!!! And he can’t tell us why or what’s going on???


----------



## misstealeaf (9 Jul 2020)

What?! That doesn’t sound right at all.


----------



## tnegun (9 Jul 2020)

I was wondering if there would be any impact on TRS as a result of all of this? Although any repayment of TRS should be more than covered by the reduction in monthly payments. It was clear cut when people were reverted to trackers but not so in our case.


----------



## October2019 (9 Jul 2020)

it certainly does not!!


----------



## deanpark (9 Jul 2020)

I had adjustments (reductions) done earlier this year on a separate tracker issue by AIB.  There were some strange numbers inputted on my account by AIB until the correct ones appeared a few days later. Maybe this is what's happening here?


----------



## Stacey Mckeogh (9 Jul 2020)

We’ve now rung the ‘help line’ and they are no help. Refused to acknowledge us saying we’ve had our mortgage capital ‘corrected’ kept saying ‘adjusted’ every time we said it 
We’re on the phone now to someone else in aib mortgages and he can’t give us any info either!! How can they not tell us our new repayment!!?


----------



## coolaboola12 (9 Jul 2020)

They wont know what the new payments are the day after the redress - give them a bit of time


----------



## Elaine Kearns (9 Jul 2020)

I wonder have they reduced the term by a number of years?


----------



## RichInSpirit (9 Jul 2020)

Hi Stacey.
I suspect that most of the bank staff don't know how to calculate your repayments.
And their computer systems might be a bit stressed at the moment.


----------



## Stacey Mckeogh (9 Jul 2020)

Finally spoke to someone who seemed to have a bit of an idea what was going on. 
he said we would be getting a letter in the next few weeks (I’m assuming ours will be out before our next mortgage repayment is due on 5th aug) with details of repayments...with option of keeping repayments the same and reducing the term of mortgage


----------



## Seagull (9 Jul 2020)

coolaboola12 said:


> They wont know what the new payments are the day after the redress - give them a bit of time


Any decently written mortgage system would have done the recalculations for them. The system should have been updated for the adjustment and automatically recalculated the monthly repayment due.


----------



## misstealeaf (9 Jul 2020)

Are u on a fixed rate? 



Stacey Mckeogh said:


> Finally spoke to someone who seemed to have a bit of an idea what was going on.
> he said we would be getting a letter in the next few weeks (I’m assuming ours will be out before our next mortgage repayment is due on 5th aug) with details of repayments...with option of keeping repayments the same and reducing the term of mortgage


----------



## Stacey Mckeogh (9 Jul 2020)

Nope, on variable.
it doesn’t make sense so is probably wrong but what the hell is going on that firstly, it’s almost impossible to actually talk to a human about mortgages in aib and secondly, when you do finally get through to people they have no idea what they’re doing!


----------

